# Thinking about trying Endurance riding



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Can I just say that I'm not a fan of Arabians... But if yours goes missing, she'll be in my paddock. She's so solid and chunky!

I'd just keep working on long, slow rides to keep her/get her fit. A little bit of trotting up hills to keep her muscles toned wouldn't go astray either.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty pretty girl. I'm in the conditioning phase with my Rikki. All I'm doing is going out and walking for a mile, trotting for a mile, until I sense Rikki has had enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bluesurfsun (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful mare, most endurance rides will have 10, 15 and 25 mile runs for beginners  we normally do training 3 days on and 3 days off. A min of a 3 hour ride a day mostly at a canter. Its best to just make sure hr and pulse are good and gauge your workout around that. You need to see if she pulses down quickly after a good workout. I know horses that are 30 and still doing endurance...arabians are awesome.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

3 hours a day at the canter???:shock: For a very fit horse, maybe...
I wouldn't suggest that program to a 18yo horse just starting to train.
What happened to good old LSD? Not the drug, but Long Slow Distance (but can be addictive, nonetheless)

Start with walking, incorporate periods of trots in your routine. The basic principle is to increase either the speed or the distance when you train, never both. Learn to take the pulse and see how fast your horse gets below 64 when you take a break. If it's longer than 10-15 minutes, you're probably pushing too much.

There's a neat Kindle book called "Endurance 101" to help you start: 
Amazon.com: Endurance 101: a gentle guide to the sport of long-distance riding eBook: Aarene Storms, Monica Bretherton: Kindle Store


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

If you ever get a chance Houston Mesa trail in Payson is a great endurance type trail. Lots of ups and downs. Also Skyline trail out of Sagauro Lake. Both are clearly marked and a little challenging, but not so bad that an out of shape horse and rider couldn't handle them.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol I can take this mare on a 12 mile ride and all she wants to do is go. I can have her canter up steep mountains (not down lol) and after I think she has had enough and we turn to walk home she wants to keep running! Lol anything under 12 miles is easy for her. I have been starting slow with her sense she sat for the summer but we are also fighting her being barn sour -_-'. There is a large hill by where I board and I have been totting her up in and making her walk down it slowly.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> Lol I can take this mare on a 12 mile ride and all she wants to do is go. I can have her canter up steep mountains (not down lol) and after I think she has had enough and we turn to walk home she wants to keep running! Lol anything under 12 miles is easy for her. I have been starting slow with her sense she sat for the summer but we are also fighting her being barn sour -_-'. There is a large hill by where I board and I have been totting her up in and making her walk down it slowly.


Well, the "we turn to walk home she wants to keep running" is not uncommon with many horses and (unfortunately) the norm for barn sour horses. It's not a sign of them wanting to keep going at a demanding pace :lol:. They can be pretty tired and still willing to use whatever energy they still have to get home as quickly as they can. For my money it's not a good habit and can be a tough one to break.

Eole pretty much covered a good starting program. Especially for an 18 year old that's not already doing demanding riding. Even when you want to build up the speed don't push it do much. In both cases you increase the distances in stages. I'd say wait at least a week before moving up (longer if the horse shows signs of tiring or slower recovery).

I'll add to what Eole said and say that while you're doing the slow, long distance riding you can increase the amount of weight you're carrying by a few lbs (don't get carried away). In the short run is won't do much, but over time the low level stress has the effect of increasing the size and density of the cannon bones. From the pictures you already look to have a bit more size than I see on most of the Arabians I come across which is a good thing (you shouldn't have as far to go :lol. And as was already stated, watch your horses heart rate, respiration and temperature. They are the best (and easiest to overlook) indicators of the condition of you horse since it's not always obvious to see.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Her previous owner was a rather... Large round man who though horses only knew how to run -_-' and she dose NOT get to run home. Once she starts there will be no stopping it so we don't even start XD. And Ill start with short rides sense school is starting and its still 1000 degrees out.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's the link to AERC;

http://www.aerc.org/

You will bw able to link to your local area from there. Theyvhave plenty of articles and links to help you out. You also want to check the ride calwndar for your area to see if they are offering a rookie clinic.

I'm in FL and we have SEDRA:

South Eastern Distance Riders Assn. - Home

Even though this isn't your region, the articles will still be helpful to you.

Good luck, Oh - and what a beautiful mare!


----------

